
A Call to Arms: Under Attack, Pro-Vaccine Doctors Fight Back - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/health/vaccines-protest-doctors.html
======
dhagz
I'm glad that steps are being taken by doctors to fight against anti-vaxxers.
But what concerns me is that these people are so extreme that they believe
doxxing and harassing anyone who says something pro-vaccine is the right way
to engage.

